# Spinningdales



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

I am looking for photos of 3 spinningdales for our book due to be published on Sputnics & Spinningdales. The photos required are Grampian Glen A 445, Copenhagen A 519 Re Sunnyvale PD 21 and Spinningdale A 581 Re Migdale Re Norsmans Bride K 243. If anyone can supply any of the photos permission from the photographer or who owns copyright must be given. This book will follow Built by Campbeltown which is due out early in the new year and will be followed by Nobles of Girvan all of the books will be in paperback unlike our book The Purse Seiners which was in hard back. Credits will be given for all photographs supplied.

Best wishes

Sam


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Spinningdale you list isn't the lead ship in the class as she was A473 now FD29 i'm sure she is an earlier Fair Isle or Lewis type Sputnik from the late 1950's to the very early 1960's. I have no record at all of the Copenhagen as one of the class and I have only ever seen one photo of the Grampian Glen A445 and that is held by the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive and they do allow photos to be used for a fee.


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi David

Sorry my mistake I should have put Spinningdale A 581 and Copenhagen A 519 as sputnics and not Spinningdales. I will phone Shetland museum and have a word with them about Grampian Glen. It is the Sputnic, Spinningdale A 581 photo I am looking for and not The Spinningdale, Spinningdale A 473.

Best wishes 

sam


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://photos.shetland-museum.org.u...s=item&key=WczoxMzoiZ3JhbXBpYW4gZ2xlbiI7&pg=3

Thats a direct link to the entry on their site which will let you quote the correct reference number Sam

Davie Tait


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi david thanks for that.

Best wishes 
Sam


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

The Spinningdale and Copenhagen that you mention were both Montrose builds. Have pic of Spinningdale, but no idea of copyright, so cannot help really.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Found Aberdeen Maritime Museum very helpful when I was researching Lewis and Duthie yards, but I suspect that you will already have tried there?


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi grahamtowa

Thanks for your replies we have tried the museum but will give them another go just in case something was missed. Regarding your photo of Spinningdale the publishers will not except photos unless we have permission. I can see there point as being a photographer I would not like my photos used without permission.

Thanks again

Sam


----------

